# how to repair sdcard damaged popup shown only by my android..?



## jam884 (Jan 29, 2015)

My sdcard is shown as damaged by my android only any solution..?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does a PC recognize the SD card?

Format the drive on your device and see if the error returns.


----------



## jam884 (Jan 29, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Does a PC recognize the SD card?
> 
> Format the drive on your device and see if the error returns.


Yes bro the pc recognises the sdcard through sdcard reader...

Sorry for delayed response..


----------



## jam884 (Jan 29, 2015)

I did format but it does not occur shows could not format...even the sd card is shown unmounted..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Format it using the PC. See if you can allocate the space. 

How big is the SD card and how old is it?


----------



## jam884 (Jan 29, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Format it using the PC. See if you can allocate the space.
> 
> How big is the SD card and how old is it?


It is new bro ..32 gigs..i tried formating through pc it occurred but still not reading.. And shows damaged sdcard..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then return it and get another SD card.


----------



## jam884 (Jan 29, 2015)

joeten said:


> Then return it and get another SD card.


But the sd card works on other mobiles..only mine one does not accepts


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You described it as showing as damaged on the pc also, Maybe you need to reset the phone with the sd card in place, check the manual to see what the procedure is


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree. I'd get a new SD card.


----------



## jam884 (Jan 29, 2015)

joeten said:


> You described it as showing as damaged on the pc also, Maybe you need to reset the phone with the sd card in place, check the manual to see what the procedure is


Okay i will try it..thanks a lot for ur help bro.


----------



## jam884 (Jan 29, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I agree. I'd get a new SD card.


After resetting if it retains i will replace..SD card. Thanks a lot bro for help..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time. Let us know how it turns out after the replacement.


----------



## jam884 (Jan 29, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Any time. Let us know how it turns out after the replacement.


Okay bro..i will..:thumbsup:


----------

